# Air Rifles



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Anyone here air rifle? I have a couple of very good adult grade pellet rifles in .177 and 22. I'm talking 357, 45, 50 cal. Big game worthy air rifles. I'm looking a a Texan, Gamo, and Hatsan PCP for a compliment to ceter fire, and maybe getting in before the rush if things go bad in coming years.
Any experience or recommendations?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I have been a Air Rifle/Pistol enthusiast for decades. Love good German/English Rifles. (Springers) Do not own a Big Bore PCP yes. That will change. Powder Burner shooting is on the way out just like Powder Burner Pistol and Revolvers. So any shooting in the years to come, you need to think out of the box. That said, I would not be surprised to see Air Rifles outlawed as well. 
I have been training with a Air Pistol for years. Here is one of them. 
















All of my Springers have been custom tuned. However this Walter LGV feels like a tuned gun out of the box.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

How available is ammo? A pellet pistol would be fun to plink in the house with until ammo becomes available, hopefully while I'm still alive.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Babbalou1956 said:


> How available is ammo? A pellet pistol would be fun to plink in the house with until ammo becomes available, hopefully while I'm still alive.


I used a pellet pistol in my basement for years.
It saves a boat load of money on ammo.
I need to get a replica for my Springfield MOD-2's, until then I still use my forty year old Crosman 38c pellet pistol.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

After spending many hours today speaking with every guns shop, chain store, roadside BBQ stand and bait shop within driving distance today, I came to a unsettling choice. I ordered a big bore air rifle and pump. Going to invest in pellets when I figure out which are best with it.

The phone conversations were too alike to be settling. I asked a few that I trade with what day shipments come in. I got, "normally it would be _____, and I'd give you a call, but we have been advised by our suppliers to not expect component. They are all being used to make ammo, that we can't get much of either". Every shop called had much the same story. Some shared it without a lot of fan fare, some had to be pressed, as best I could without leading them. Too may places in a 100 miles of my house to think one or two were blowing smoke. Some said February?, others said they didn't know when to start looking for them. All admitted to one level or another they had no idea, and neither did the people they buy from.

The air rifle I got is in the 45 Colt Carbine energy and velocity, so it should be substantial, and might be something to lean on in the lean years that look to be ahead. I'll be guarding my center fire ammo for a while and hope to have many years worth if just hunting, but had to make a choice, and right or wrong, Here. We. Go.

Cheers


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Full auto options available as well. I know the PCP rifles are a bit different. If they would of had these when i was a kid, oh man.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Full auto options available as well. I know the PCP rifles are a bit different. If they would of had these when i was a kid, oh man.


That thing is a DPMS and is only $162 delivered on Amazon.
I am going to save up my paper route money!!!

GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I have been a "Springer Guy" for decades, but now will be and am looking for a PCP rifle, maybe a big bore. The new release of this compressor should really open the doors for many.


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

rustygun said:


> Full auto options available as well. I know the PCP rifles are a bit different. If they would of had these when i was a kid, oh man.


Why didn't they have this stuff when we were growing up it's probably a good thing though I would have driven everybody in my neighborhood crazy. LOL


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I have been a "Springer Guy" for decades, but now will be and am looking for a PCP rifle, maybe a big bore. The new release of this compressor should really open the doors for many.


Yeah, I would like to get a PCP too, but those compressors are salty! Thought about a hand pump...but...it's a hand pump... I have CO2's, NP's, and Springers, and will have to just do with those for now.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Yeah, I would like to get a PCP too, but those compressors are salty! Thought about a hand pump...but...it's a hand pump... I have CO2's, NP's, and Springers, and will have to just do with those for now.


Yea, the price of admission is staggering. Hopefully they last. 
Well, hopfully they won't be more than an expensive side note, but who knows. Trigger time is affordable after the initial cost.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Once I'm out of quarantine I'll buy a Crossman 1377 pellet pistol. I bought one 40 years ago & loved it. Sold it to a friend 15 years ago only because he begged me for it so long. It's a 2-10 pump .177 cal. Locally they're $49-60. Pellets are available everywhere & cheap. Something to pass the time & keep my shooting skills from going rusty until I can buy ammo again.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Once I'm out of quarantine I'll buy a Crossman 1377 pellet pistol. I bought one 40 years ago & loved it. Sold it to a friend 15 years ago only because he begged me for it so long. It's a 2-10 pump .177 cal. Locally they're $49-60. Pellets are available everywhere & cheap. Something to pass the time & keep my shooting skills from going rusty until I can buy ammo again.


How you feeling?


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> How you feeling?


Better lately. Just weak. I lost 30 pounds & I get around slow but I think I'm a week or two away from being back to my old self again.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Better lately. Just weak. I lost 30 pounds & I get around slow but I think I'm a week or two away from being back to my old self again.


Sounds like it hit you like a train. Sorry you got the short card on that.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Once I'm out of quarantine I'll buy a Crossman 1377 pellet pistol. I bought one 40 years ago & loved it.











My 1377 Crossman along with my Crossman F4.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> My 1377 Crossman along with my Crossman F4.


I have that rifle in a Benjamin 22 cal version. A sweet shooter.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My Daisy model #99 Target from 1971. Purchased with proceeds from my paper route.
DEADLY accurate!
Side note:
My brother found this in my parents' attic a few years back. He sent me a pic and asked if it was mine.
I replied that it was indeed mine, and he said that he was going to fix it up for me. I told him not to touch it and raced over to protect this antique from my Bro with a hand full of thumbs.
I went through the gun, with the help of a Daisy forum and it turned out perfect.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> I have that rifle in a Benjamin 22 cal version. A sweet shooter.


I have a small sack of bent dimes that were shot at around thirty feet with the F4. Damn squirrels take a wide berth to avoid our yard for some strange reason.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> I have a small sack of bent dimes that were shot at around thirty feet with the F4. Damn squirrels take a wide berth to avoid our yard for some strange reason.


Yea, I was amazed how accurate the thing was right out of the box. I use it for yard work as well.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Yea, I was amazed how accurate the thing was right out of the box. I use it for yard work as well.


I dumped the supplied scope and used the 4x that came with my latest 10/22, big improvement. 
the 10/22 got an upgrade to a medium quality red dot sight. The 10/22 likes shooting dimes too but they are hard to find.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> I dumped the supplied scope and used the 4x that came with my latest 10/22, big improvement.
> the 10/22 got an upgrade to a medium quality red dot sight. The 10/22 likes shooting dimes too but they are hard to find.


Don't dumped that original too far. Most regular scope won't hold up to a springer or nitro piston. The ones they come with certainly aren't the best, but are designed to take the abuse the action deals out.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> The ones they come with certainly aren't the best, but are designed to take the abuse the action deals out.


The scope supplied with the gun may be durable, but it sucks. The Simmons 4x that came with my 10/22 is just a bit better. If it breaks, it breaks, mox nix.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

rustygun said:


> Full auto options available as well. I know the PCP rifles are a bit different. If they would of had these when i was a kid, oh man.


As expensive as co2 cylinders are, having fun with this is going to be equal to a day at the range with my 9mm.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Once I'm out of quarantine I'll buy a Crossman 1377 pellet pistol. I bought one 40 years ago & loved it. Sold it to a friend 15 years ago only because he begged me for it so long. It's a 2-10 pump .177 cal. Locally they're $49-60. Pellets are available everywhere & cheap. Something to pass the time & keep my shooting skills from going rusty until I can buy ammo again.


I have the 1377, and yes, it is a great little shooter.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

THE 1300 AND 2200 series and websites with tons of mods. In fact I would be the 2200 had more mods than any other gun.

Here is a interesting Gun. I paid $10.00 for it from a Mother that did not want her son to have it. I then bought a Steel receiver, a Walther Lothar barrel and a TKO Shroud. Gun is crazy accurate and you cannot hear a sound other than the Trigger Spring.
Bug Buster Scope. Great for Rat Hunting on Summer nights. This model is 22.cal pellet.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Finally!!


It was a beautiful weekend, despite some wind. My condolences to the northern brethren. My neighbor took me to his companies range and we got to run some lead through. It took a few shots to get on paper, thank goodness I had a spotter, and only a few rounds after that. I get 3-4 shots per charge, and it gives a nice smooth push for recoil. Never thought an air rifle would have recoil. Good news is, it isn't enough or sharp enough to bother the injuries.


Went with the high mounts for the scope. 25 and 50 yards is pretty much the same for POI. 100 yards it 12 inches low. Texan makes one step up on this one by putting a higher rated reservoir on it and a second generation regulator. They aren't adjustable as far as I can tell. This one can be upgraded for about $400, but I think I'll wait a while. I spent $300 of that on a second 25 caliber that is a gem. More on that one later, I'm still messing with adjustments, and thanks to the need to shoot my chronograph a few months ago, I don't know what speeds I'm getting on either gun.


The 25 is quiet enough to shoot in the back yard. The 45 definitely is an attention getter. Not ear plug loud, but enough it would be sketchy. The mail lady delivered some 143 grain round balls today. They say these do fine in this rifle but this will have to be verified. I hope so, I have 500 of them to go through, LOL, and should work nicely for medium to large vermin. I wouldn't want to deer hunt with one, but might consider in a pinch and if accurate enough. They make minimum energy for Texas law.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I was at the range Sunday with my Diana Magnum custom tuned by "Marcel" and my Walther LGV. The LGV is one of the smoothest "Spring Powered rifle out there. Crazy quiet. Runs like a custom tune right out of the box.




































*



*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeb Stuart said:


> THE 1300 AND 2200 series and websites with tons of mods. In fact I would be the 2200 had more mods than any other gun.
> 
> Here is a interesting Gun. I paid $10.00 for it from a Mother that did not want her son to have it. I then bought a Steel receiver, a Walther Lothar barrel and a TKO Shroud. Gun is crazy accurate and you cannot hear a sound other than the Trigger Spring.
> Bug Buster Scope. Great for Rat Hunting on Summer nights. This model is 22.cal pellet.


Cool! Did you install the steel receiver yourself?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Cool! Did you install the steel receiver yourself?


Yes, installed myself, there are websites with all kinds of mods for these guns. Really amazing what you can do with them. Also look up TKO muzzle Breaks (actually silencers)

Actually what I did is nothing compared to some of the beautiful mods done by others.
You can see some here.
*
https://www.gmaccustomparts.com/Gallery*

Air gun Artisens

*http://airgunartisans.com/crosman_2250.htm*


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I bought this Sig PCP rifle not too long ago to work on a yard full of squirrels. it does a good job feeds from a 30 round belt in a mag. i also have night critters that need exterminating is why the light.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

It's really accurate from a rest, has no recoil. it's a 22 caliber.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Belt Fed said:


>


That is an interesting feed for it. Pretty intuitive, and nice to get more than the customary 8-10 shots in a magazine.
Air is going nuts toward the innovation side. Pretty cool and very enjoyable.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

All i ever owned was breakover air rifles, i don't have a compressor that will air up that bottle. I t will hold 3000PSI. all i have is a hand pump and it works my old butt off. lol Takes about 275 pumps to get it full from empty and those last 100 you have to put your weight into it. but it will shoot a good 100 times and only lose 1500 pounds. it has a regulator in the gun 1100PSI. The compressors are about 300 bucks to air that much pressure. It will kill a squirrel. The dog gets them fast as they hit the ground


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a very old daisy rifle I think it worth something


----------



## Bookemdano (7 mo ago)

I keep the squirrel population manageable with a .25 cal Benjamin Marauder. Headshots
are easy if I do my part. Helps me keep the **** population down too as well as Snapping
Turtles in my ponds. Those suckers will kill ducklings as well as nesting fish. 
Dano


----------

